# Ridiculous rules



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2016)

Ever work at a place with ridiculous rules? For instance, I worked at a place where they told me that "every patient that came by ambulance to the ED needed to come in on the stretcher". 

How about the guy with a broken finger? On the stretcher. 


Oy vey.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 10, 2016)

The code 3 lights must be on when the ambulance is on in the parking lot of the station. It's suppose to make it so people walking around at the station are aware of where the ambulance is to prevent them from being ran over if the driver doesn't see them. Makes sense, but I still thought it was ridiculous. Never seen that anywhere else before.

Same place. When the ambulance is backing, the backer has to hit the button either inside the patient compartment near the back windows or outside of the ambulance so the driver compartment doesn't have an annoying beep anymore. Makes sense again, but I feel like it's pretty extreme. Wonder if it actually reduces backing accidents.

Different place. Code 3 lights must be on while backing.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 10, 2016)

Aprz said:


> The code 3 lights must be on when the ambulance is on in the parking lot of the station. It's suppose to make it so people walking around at the station are aware of where the ambulance is to prevent them from being ran over if the driver doesn't see them. Makes sense, but I still thought it was ridiculous. Never seen that anywhere else before.
> 
> Same place. When the ambulance is backing, the backer has to hit the button either inside the patient compartment near the back windows or outside of the ambulance so the driver compartment doesn't have an annoying beep anymore. Makes sense again, but I feel like it's pretty extreme. Wonder if it actually reduces backing accidents.
> 
> Different place. Code 3 lights must be on while backing.


We may work at the same place...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 10, 2016)

That we have to clock in on time and actually have to show up to work to get paid..


----------



## squirrel15 (Jan 10, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> We may work at the same place...


+1


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 10, 2016)

You may find a lot of these rules are not actually rules...trying to remember a great article one of the gurus wrote for JEMS or one of those publications about EMS Corporate Rules and how they came to be but truly are just stupidity passed forward and issues within training and leadership allow them to thrive. It was a nice read if anyone can find it.

Anyways, I was always the square peg trying to get in the round hole as I always take issue with dumb rules and I never follow them unless they were rooted in logic and reason and also a documented, verifiable rule on paper. Needless to say, I was "in trouble" a lot or not on the favorite list due to my attitude however I always challenge the accepted norms. Just who I am...

You trace these dumb rules back and you will find a time and place where some idiot caused the creation of said rule. Sad that the rule is the only way they had to "fix" the problem whatever it was.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 11, 2016)

This was added to the MA state protocols following an incident where an MI was walked to the ambulance.

"· DO NOT allow sick or injured patients to walk or otherwise exert themselves. Use safe and proper lifts and carries and appropriate devices to extricate patients to the ambulance stretcher."

My employer at the time took that to mean that no patient would ever walk to the ambulance. No matter the complaint. If the cot didn't fit in, we stairchaired them out to the cot, and then loaded them. Turrible.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 11, 2016)

My supervisor told us on day 1 of orientation "this is your handbook, there are a lot of rules in here, when we started this company we didn't have any rules, each one of these rules exist now because somewhere along the line some idiot did something stupid and we had to make a new rule about it."


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 11, 2016)

Ewok Jerky said:


> My supervisor told us on day 1 of orientation "this is your handbook, there are a lot of rules in here, when we started this company we didn't have any rules, each one of these rules exist now because somewhere along the line some idiot did something stupid and we had to make a new rule about it."


Yeah, I used a version close to that when giving a new employee a tour.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jan 11, 2016)

Ewok Jerky said:


> My supervisor told us on day 1 of orientation "this is your handbook, there are a lot of rules in here, when we started this company we didn't have any rules, each one of these rules exist now because somewhere along the line some idiot did something stupid and we had to make a new rule about it."



I've said a few times that new rules should include a preamble "The following is enacted because Bob needed it spelled out that you don't take the Ambulance mudding." or be named after the person who triggered it: "The Bob Jones backing policy"


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 11, 2016)

I have had a few rules created because of my actions. 

Many moons ago I worked for a contracting company on a military base and they had this rule we all had to wear hats, ballcaps, whatever you call them. I do not routinely wear hats, I hate them and I hated the fact they were trying to militarize us (had to wear it at all times outdoors, remove when stepping inside, etc). Additionally, an initial hat was provided but all other styles of hats or replacements were at your won expense and only from this one single website (which coincidentally the company owned). 

I cut the bill off my hat as a protest. Yes, it looked ridiculous. It was like an oversized yamika or a beanie hat, however I was wearing their company approved hat with logo, I just did not have the bill in the way. 

It did not take long before a company rule impacting 10K + workers was quickly instated regarding the altering of the hats, specifically removing the bill.  

Second rule was same company who had these garish red lanyards that we had to wear at ALL times. Most people let their badges hang from their necks. I hate anything around my neck, so I wore my badge in an armband which was allowed. Despite my badge being displayed in an approved format, they still wanted the weightless lanyard hanging on my neck. So I would tuck it in my shirt for it to be out of the way. NO! I t had to be displayed, people had to know we worked for this 3 letter company which was printed all around the lanyard.

So, I simply snipped the lanyard where the name of the company showed twice and then I inserted it into my badge holder. You know, the place where everyone looks to verify my ID so they will absolutely see the name of company as well.

Oh well...I got in trouble for that one too and a new rule was created about not altering the lanyard, displaying it around neck at all times, not under shirt...blah blah blah.

I have many more from the years...

Fun Times!!!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 11, 2016)

Our policy book is rather slim. If you do something wrong that was not in the book, you get to write policy for it. I think we should have an actual entry in the book stating that.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 11, 2016)

We have to wear our class B's at all times now. We use to be able to wear T-shirts after 5pm, and anytime the outside temp exceeded 80 degrees....but that gradually turned into everyone wearing tshirts at all times..so now it's class B's always. Not so much a " ridiculous rule " as an annoying rule- b/c I was a fan of only wearing t shirts... 

Not so much a "rule" so much as a stupid habit my company has- but our name tags have our first and last name on them, and our duty/job sweatshirts have our first initial, last name- so we are all subjected to being stalked by a large percentage of the transient population we pick up, and a few other stranger people.


----------



## highglyder (Jan 12, 2016)

We have to wear mini-firefighter helmets whenever on or near a roadway.  This rule was instituted after one of our medics supposedly almost got hit by a passing car's mirror.  I've questioned the need to wear a helmet when just standing on the street or roadside, especially if no traffic can access me without first managing to move one or two firetrucks and my ambulance.  If I were to get hit by a car, I think a head injury would be the least of my issues.  Not to mention that if I get hit by a mirror below my helmet, which is supposed to be strapped, what happens when said mirror snags the brim and the strap refuses to give way so it can flip off?

Needless to say, unless I'm in a vehicle during extrication or where something can fall on my head, the helmet rarely gets worn.  Standing on the shoulder with a helmet is needless management by policy.

edit: in the last 20 years, no body has been injury in a way that would be prevented by wearing said helmet.  Stats, anyone?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> We use to be able to wear T-shirts after 5pm, and anytime the outside temp exceeded 80 degrees



Only 80 degrees? Haha thats not even our low out here in the summertime. We have to wear those sauna class B shirts every time, all the time. Even if its 120 degrees outside. It sucks... tremendously.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Only 80 degrees? Haha thats not even our low out here in the summertime. We have to wear those sauna class B shirts every time, all the time. Even if its 120 degrees outside. It sucks... tremendously.


It's not that bad...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It's not that bad...



I found a way to make it more bearable. I would wear those nike pro dry fit shirts. They seemed to keep me somewhat cool, better than those cotton shirts. 

But then again I hate the heat with a passion.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I found a way to make it more bearable. I would wear those nike pro dry fit shirts. They seemed to keep me somewhat cool, better than those cotton shirts.
> 
> But then again I hate the heat with a passion.


Under armor heat gear is my usual summer attire


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Under armor heat gear is my usual summer attire



I have both Nike and Under armor. I like both, usually what it boils down to is which is cheaper haha.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jan 13, 2016)

highglyder said:


> We have to wear mini-firefighter helmets whenever on or near a roadway.  This rule was instituted after one of our medics supposedly almost got hit by a passing car's mirror.
> Needless to say, unless I'm in a vehicle during extrication or where something can fall on my head, the helmet rarely gets worn.  Standing on the shoulder with a helmet is needless management by policy.



This has been the norm in Ontario for a number of years. Instituted not from within the service but from the Province deciding that emergency services working on the road must follow the same rules as other workers on the road. So vests and helmets at all times.


----------



## highglyder (Jan 13, 2016)

WolfmanHarris said:


> This has been the norm in Ontario for a number of years. Instituted not from within the service but from the Province deciding that emergency services working on the road must follow the same rules as other workers on the road. So vests and helmets at all times.


Hi-vis clothing I get and I wear it 98% of the time.  But if helmets are mandated by the province, where are police's?  Can you source your statement?  Thanks!


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jan 13, 2016)

highglyder said:


> Hi-vis clothing I get and I wear it 98% of the time.  But if helmets are mandated by the province, where are police's?  Can you source your statement?  Thanks!



Now whenever PD is directing traffic at construction site where I am, they wear helmets. MOL just hasn't traditionally enforced these rules with PD.

Source is just Occupational Health&Safety regs here. The big green book.
https://www.ontario.ca/laws/statute/90o01?_ga=1.185120617.1335581163.1452739672


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 13, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> I have had a few rules created because of my actions.
> Fun Times!!!


I feel so inspired now haha.


----------



## highglyder (Jan 15, 2016)

WolfmanHarris said:


> Now whenever PD is directing traffic at construction site where I am, they wear helmets. MOL just hasn't traditionally enforced these rules with PD.
> 
> Source is just Occupational Health&Safety regs here. The big green book.
> https://www.ontario.ca/laws/statute/90o01?_ga=1.185120617.1335581163.1452739672



A construction site, yes, and I'm aware that road work is considered as such.  However, I have yet to find MOL documentation stating that helmets must be worn at MVCs or that such scenes are considered construction sites.  I'll delve into it deeper soon.  Thanks for the link!


----------

